# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Anything in NE Texas?

## hardbop200

Hello all!

Does anyone know of any jam sessions (or any type of gatherings really) in or around Northeast Texas?  I'm located in the 75503 area code.  I've looked around on Craigslist and haven't really found much (minus the occasional awkward email), so if you know of a site where I can look this sort of thing up myself I'll be happy to do so.

Thanks everyone!

Josh

----------


## hardbop200

> I'm located in the 75503 area code


Well it hit me tonight as I was sitting on the couch that I don't live in the 75503 _area code_, I live in the 75503 _zip code_.  Oh well...

Josh

----------


## Jon Hall

There is plenty of music being played in Nacogdoches / Crockett area but I don't know if that is close enough to where you live.
There is also a lot of music being played around Linden. I'm not sure how locate the jams in that area.

----------


## Mark Normand

Hey Jon!  

hardbop... try bluegrassdog.com  my friend runs this site, and occasionally he does list events in East Texas. That should put you on track to find something, festival or such, and go from there.

----------


## Jon Hall

Hi Mark: I hope your spring is off to a good start.

----------


## stevenmando

Well I live in the 76086 zip code area and I can not find anyone that plays mandolin let alone wanting to get together a couple times a week just to play , even put an add up in my local music store and I'm still listening to the crickets , make you down right discouraged, I'm not from Texas originally from the west coast and I don't like playing in churches and such , not my thing but just finding like minded people that just want to play mandolin for the sake of playing is a hard thing to do here .

----------


## Jon Hall

Steven: It sounds like there might not be any like minded mandolin players in Weatherford. If you can find any like minded guitar players you will at least have somebody to pick with.

----------


## CathyAdele

Hello Steven. I'm in Lipan and am a rookie mandolin and upright bass player. My friend is a solid guitar player and singer. I LOVE to sing harmony and just JAM. If you'd like to get together maybe we could find a common musical ground.

----------


## Stainless

The Southwest Bluegrass Club meets and jams the second Sat of the month.   They meet in downtown Grapevine Tx from 12-4

----------


## Tommy Berry

I'm in NE Texas...75756 & 75701...but as big as our state is, you're still about two hours away!

----------


## Hallmark498

Garland Square on saturday nights, starts around 7:30pm.

Julie with East Mountain Bluegrass does a Happenings email.  Sign up and see who is playing around the area.

http://www.eastmountainbluegrass.com...appenings.html

----------


## Capt. E

Here you go: Bluegrass jam listed 1st Saturday each month in Texarkana:  http://southwestbluegrassclub.org/shows-and-jams/   Other jams around N and NE Texas listed as well.
Southwest Bluegrass Club seems to be the place to be up there.

Also, try and contact the following: 

Arkansas Bluegrass Association   (870) 853-5591
Greater Oklahoma Bluegrass Music Society  http://www.gobms.org/
North Louisiana Bluegrass Club   northlouisianabluegrass@cox-internet.com

If ever in Austin, check out the Central Texas Bluegrass Association http://centraltexasbluegrass.org/ and the Austin Friends of Traditional Music http://aftm.us/.

----------

